# Need suggestions



## Scootzu (Feb 15, 2015)

I got a mv 1650 alumacraft boat and I'm not sure if I should go with a 96 Yamaha 2 stroke engine or just go with a brand new 60/40 Mercury. I usually fish with 2-4 guys and wanted to know If the 60/40 would be able to still push the boat shallow enough. I know both motors weight about the same but I can't decide. I would really like to be able to test drive with both engine and see the difference. I'd like my speed to be around 30 mph and I'm not sure how fast that 60/40 would push the boat. Anyone have suggestions on this topic? Thanks


----------



## amk (Feb 15, 2015)

Welded or riveted v or flat


----------



## amk (Feb 15, 2015)

This guy is a boat dealer anyway it's an example I talked to him about this set up its a 1556 allweld with tunnel so it's much heavier and has more drag with tunnel and all welding then your 1650 aluma rivet. He said it would push a load about 28 he has a 60/40 yamaha Id imagine with your boat and 60/40 you'll be all over 30 https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PBjLua3gT0A


----------



## Scootzu (Feb 15, 2015)

The boat is all welded. The boat weight about 470 lbs based the on the manufacturer spec


----------



## lowe1648 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a 1652j alweld with a 2015 60/40 merc. With 3 of us and fishing gear it will run 28-30. My hull weighs 390 without gear in it. What size 2 stroke Yamaha are you talking about?


----------



## Scootzu (Feb 15, 2015)

My bad I forgot to mention the size. I was looking at the Yamaha 90/65


----------



## Scootzu (Feb 15, 2015)

lowe1648 said:


> I have a 1652j alweld with a 2015 60/40 merc. With 3 of us and fishing gear it will run 28-30. My hull weighs 390 without gear in it. What size 2 stroke Yamaha are you talking about?



It's not bad with the speed u getting on that alweld. I'm just hoping it does about the same speed as yours with the 60/40 merc. But can't tell until it is on.


----------



## spanick (Feb 15, 2015)

The 60/40 you describe is that the new 4 stroke 65 or the 40? A guy from BPS just told me they are no longer described as ?/? Fractional.


----------



## Scootzu (Feb 15, 2015)

spanick said:


> The 60/40 you describe is that the new 4 stroke 65 or the 40? A guy from BPS just told me they are no longer described as ?/? Fractional.



I was referring to the 40 hp at the pump


----------



## Scootzu (Feb 15, 2015)

I like the reliability of the 4 stroke but don't really like the weight on them compared to the 2 stroke. That's why I was thinking if the Yamaha 90/60 2 stroke weight about the same then I may as well go with it. But again, I would have no warranty on this older engine. But my ultimate goal is to stay closed to 27-30 mph fully loaded. If the merc can achieve that I would rather go with that. But not sure if anyone has a similar setup and how they like it.


----------



## lowe1648 (Feb 15, 2015)

The old 3 cylinder Yamahas were very reliable but I always heard the 90/65 were thirsty. Are you planning on fishing with 4 people or riding around? Do you plan on it being frequent? I have had 4 of us in my boat a few times and it sucks to fish with more then 3.


----------



## GARoughneck (Feb 15, 2015)

I personally would go with the two stroke 90/65, I had a 60/40 4 stroke on a 1654 Grizzly and with 3 guys and 30 gallon bait tank (equivalent weight to 4 guys total) it ran 25-28mph but took plenty of room to get on step. The 60/40 is a great motor and "new" is good but more HP is better on a jet!

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Scootzu (Feb 15, 2015)

lowe1648 said:


> The old 3 cylinder Yamahas were very reliable but I always heard the 90/65 were thirsty. Are you planning on fishing with 4 people or riding around? Do you plan on it being frequent? I have had 4 of us in my boat a few times and it sucks to fish with more then 3.



I plan on fishing mostly with just 3 total in the boats. But since you said the 90/65 were so thirsty, I think i made up my mind and just gonna go with the Merc.


----------



## Scootzu (Feb 15, 2015)

GARoughneck said:


> I personally would go with the two stroke 90/65, I had a 60/40 4 stroke on a 1654 Grizzly and with 3 guys and 30 gallon bait tank (equivalent weight to 4 guys total) it ran 25-28mph but took plenty of room to get on step. The 60/40 is a great motor and "new" is good but more HP is better on a jet!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Steve




Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## jobb59 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a team weldbilt 17 ft by 5 ft wide made out of full .125 alum. and I started out with a 70 hp 2 stroke evinrude and it was under powered so I put a 115/80 mercury 2 stroke on it and I love it. but my boat comes in at about 700 lbs so you should be good with the 90/65.


----------



## Scootzu (Feb 17, 2015)

Does anybody think that the 90/65 4 stroke mercury be too heavy on the transom for my mv1650 alumacraft all welded (book say boat weight 470 lbs)? I'm just afraid the boat will sit too low in the rear and not draft as shallow with that outboard compared to the 60/40 mercury 4 stroke. I know the 90/65 is 378 lbs and the 40 hp is 267 lbs based on the website. It's over 100 lbs difference. Does anyone have this kind of setup and can anyone tell me what sort of speed they getting and how shallow they can still go with it?


----------



## JoshKeller (Feb 18, 2015)

my boat weighs about the same (grizzly 1648) and I have a 50/35 on it. With 3 of us in the boat (700 lbs), and fishing gear, it took about 10 seconds to plane out, and hit 25.5 mph up river, and 26.5 down.


----------

